
A Health Care Algorithm Offered Less Care to Black Patients - dsr12
https://www.wired.com/story/how-algorithm-favored-whites-over-blacks-health-care
======
charles_f
Already posted there -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21359450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21359450)

